# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Biendebuter.net - Le site web >  Guide : World of Warships

## Izual

Vous êtes au bon endroit pour lire et écrire des commentaires, critiques, questions et autres avis sur le *guide de World of Warships*.

----------


## Psychocouac

Bon guide. J'ai repéré ceci dans le premier paragraphe concernant les destroyers:




> Leurs batteries anti-aérienne leur permettent d’être efficaces contre les appareils projetés par les porte-avions,


Les seuls destroyers "à peu prêt" efficace contre les avions sont les destroyers américains et uniquement au tier 8~10. Et encore, abattre 2 ou 3 avions contre des porte avions qui peuvent alligner 9 escadrilles de 4 ou 5 avions c'est vraiment anecdotique donc n'orientez pas un nouveau joueur dans cette direction il risque de se mettre à chasser les appareils enemis alors qu'il faut les fuir comme la peste. Pourquoi:

- Le gros avantage des destroyers est leur furtivité. Un bon joueur de porte avion qui repère un destroyer choisira de lui mettre un petit escadron de chasseur en permanence au dessus de lui. Ils ne lui feront aucun dégât mais ils ont la vitesse pour le suivre en permanence et le repérer aux yeux de tous. A partir de ce moment la il devient extrêmement difficile de jouer sa partie. Il faudra 5 bonnes minutes à votre destroyer pour les descendre et pendant ce temps il vous sera impossible de tenter des attaques surprises à la torpille car tous vos adversaires connaissent votre position.
- Vous aurez beau être dans votre nuage de fumé. Les avions continueront de ratisser la zone pour vous trouver. Si votre DCA s'active, un malus de camouflage est immédiatement imposé à votre bateau et vous repère même dans le fumigène.
- Ne pensez pas que parce que vous êtes petit et agile vous ne craignez rien des bombardiers en piqué et des bombardiers torpilleurs ennemis. Un mauvais joueur de porte avions qui veut vous descendre vous enverra toute ses escadrilles dans la figure. Cette saturation vous empêchera de tout esquivé et une seule torpille qui explose vous laissera aux portes de la mort. Le bon point c'est qu'il aura dépensé beaucoup de temps pour vous tuer. Un bon joueur de porte avion (et c'est particulierement vrai une fois au tier VII et +) anticipera vos virages et vous larguera une unique bordée de torpilles à 15m de votre coque rendant impossible toute esquive. Vu que le délai d'activation des torpilles au moment ou elles percutent l'eau et se mettent en route diminue avec la montée des tiers pour devenir quasiment immédiat une fois passé le tier VI (une belle -censure- d'ailleurs.) perdez tout espoir d'en ressortir vivant.

Sinon j'ai rien vu de choquant.  :;):

----------


## Izual

Très bonnes remarques, merci. Le guide a été mis à jour, je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai marqué que les DD étaient bons en DCA mais j'étais clairement sous l'emprise de puissants psychotropes.

----------


## fenrhir

Interface : il me semble qu'il y a maintenant une option pour afficher la santé de tous les navires par défaut ? 

Torpilles : en général, ne tirer qu'en spread/dispersion réduite. À longue distance, l'angle large facilite trop l'esquive. Idem, torpiller un DD en spread large, c'est quasiment lui offrir l'esquive, sauf à bout touchant. 

Il manque des infos sur le choix HE/AP, c'est un choix ou il vous faut de l'info ?

----------


## Izual

Toutes les infos qu'on a eu sont là, après c'est peut-être un peu confus, je dois dire que moi même je ne sais jamais avec la plus grande certitude quoi utiliser.

Pour les torpilles, je vais préciser qu'en effet l'angle large est surtout utile à bout portant.

Quant à l'interface, ça ne me dit rien en tout cas mais leur menu des options est plutôt mal foutu donc c'est possible.

----------


## Mug Bubule

Il y a deux petits détails qui est pas évoqué dans ton paragraphe sur les obus : La surpénétration, la distance d'engagement.

L'obus AP de BB il passe à travers le DD comme dans du beurre sans lui faire de dégat.

Selon mes observations (tu dois pouvoir trouver mieux sur les forums) :

*DD ->* HE sur tout le monde. Il me semble que les DD US peuvent taper à l'AP dans les DD IJN et faire des citadelles.

*CA ->* 
HE sur DD, 
selon le CA en face et notre artillerie. HE si on peut pas pénétrer/on veut spam, AP si on veut faire une citadelle fiesta (typiquement je tire sur un CA IJN ou depuis un CA IJN).
 HE sur BB. 
AP sur CV si on peut spam la citadelle, sinon HE pour mettre le feu à la piste d'envol et se protéger du CV.

*BB->* 
HE sur DD, 
AP sur CA, 
AP sur BB si on pense pouvoir le pénetrer. 
HE sur CV.

Sur les distances, je sais pas vraiment comment c'est modélisé. Ils en avaient parlé pendant la close beta. Le fait que au dessus d'une certaines distances, les obus tombes en cloches et tapent sur le blindage du pont. Sinon c'est en tir tendus. Le blindage est prévu pour résister à des tirs venant d'une certaines distances et quand les "zones de résistances" du pont et de la coque se chevauchent, le bateau entre dans sa zone d'immunité (où plus rien ne pénètre).

C'est entre autre ces zones de résistances qui déterminenent quand tirer l'AP. Sur les gros blindages l'AP est efficace sur : 1. De  très longue distance, où le tir en cloche à suffisament de temps pour acquérir une vélocité suffisante pour pénetrer le pont 2. Des distances courtes (en général inférieure à 15/10km), où l'obus à garder suffisament de sa vélocité initiale pour passer à travers le blindage.



Et puis une image qui peut aider pour se représenter les citadelles : 



Après c'est peut-être un peu technique pour juste débuter.

----------

